# Any Info on a "Kirsch's" Soda Bottle?



## Cbenge (Aug 1, 2014)

I dug this bottle up awhile back, anybody have one like and have any background. Info: Embossed Art Deco Style8 Fl OzBrooklyn, NYI believe it was made by Reed GlassL420 and R in a circle embossed on baseyear unknown


----------



## celerycola (Aug 1, 2014)

Hyman Kirsch started business with a partner named Herfel around 1910 bottling a number of flavors. By the 1920's Kirsch was one of the largest New York City bottlers. He invented diet soda in the 1940's. Kirsch merged with Dr. Browns, Hoffman's, Pepsi, and other firms in the 1960's to become KBI.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2014)

Cbenge: I haven't found any specifics about your particular bottle, but I did find this ad I thought you would find interesting ... From ... The Brooklyn Eagle ~ Brooklyn, New York ~ March 21, 1954 1.  Entire Ad2.  Cropped Portion w/brief history3.  Cropped Portion w/pictures of ...     Labeled bottles ~ Chemist Dr. Samuel S. Epstein ~ Morris and Hyman Kirsch


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2014)

Cbenge: I'm assuming your bottle is from the 1920s and wondering if it might be related to a Kirsch brand called "*Golden Dwarf*"  The Golden Dwarf brand is prominently mentioned in many of their 1920s Ads and seems to have been one of their most popular beverages. Notice in the attachment that the Kirsch signature, which includes the image of a dwarf, appears to be the identical signature as the one on your bottle. These links include quite a bit of info about Golden Dwarf ... 
http://books.google.com/books?id=cuocAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA344&lpg=PA344&dq=Kirsch+beverages+golden+dwarf&source=bl&ots=SxB4YONxU2&sig=zrLT2-A-3qOctKyyAaaTBFvs2Sk&hl=en&sa=X&ei=NavbU56_I8ewyASjrYLYBQ&ved=0CB8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Kirsch%20beverages%20golden%20dwarf&f=false

http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper%2014/Brooklyn%20NY%20Standard%20Union/Brooklyn%20NY%20Standard%20Union%201923/Brooklyn%20NY%20Standard%20Union%201923%20-%200702.pdf


This image is cropped from a June 8, 1925 advertisement ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2014)

Cbenge: I'm beginning to suspect your bottle is from the 1940s and that the Reed Glass code of L420 might be for 1942. I'll dig a little deeper and let you know what I come up with later. In the meantime, here's the only image of a Kirsch's Beverages bottle I have been able to find so far. There is a ton of text information on Kirsch's Beverages to be accessed but finding images of bottles is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. This particular bottle, with a paper label, is a Golden Dwarf and as you can see is nothing like your bottle. Advertisement From ... The Brooklyn Daily Eagle ~ Brooklyn, New York ~ March 4, *1923*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2014)

Based on the information in this newspaper article where it indicates a name change, the bottle pictured would be pre 1920 ... 1.  Article from ... The Brooklyn Daily Eagle ~ August 28, *1920* 2.  Pre 1920 bottle embossed with *Kirsch & Herfel *(Exact date unknown but no earlier than 1904)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2014)

There are two primary reasons I am leaning toward a 1942 date for the bottle in question ... 1.  Because of the Reed Glass mark L*42*02.  Because of this newspaper snippet from the Brooklyn Daily Eagle dated September 12, *1942*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2014)

P.S. I'm not all that familiar with Reed Glass marks. Nor do I know what the L stands for. But if we convert the letter to a number, L is the 12th letter in the alphabet and might represent December. (Just guessing / Food for thought)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2014)

On this link, scroll to *KIRSCH* http://www.bottlebooks.com/carbonated%20beverages/carbonated_beverage_trademarks%201940.htm 1.  Notice the 1947 and 1951 dates2.  Notice the Owner/Registrant as *KIRSCH'S BEVERAGES* Based on what I know about Trademarks, the use of the word KIRSCH is specific and suggest they dropped the apostrophe in word KIRSCH*'*S in 1949-1951. In other words, I'm beginning to think any bottle with the apostrophized KIRSCH'S would most likely have been produced prior to 1949-51.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

More Kirsch's Beverages bottles  ... (They are not easy to find but they're out there!) From ... The Brooklyn Daily Eagle ~ November 1, *1936  *(There's the Golden Dwarf again but this time on a Kirsch's Beverages label)(Notice the 16 Flavors list)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

There was zero information about this bottle as to it's date, and I'm not certain if it's an ACL or has a paper label, but believe it's an ACL. Whatever the case may be, it's the only one like it I have seen.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

This is the only ad I have been able to find that mentions a 12 Ounce bottle. All the others are for Quart sizes. Notice the apostrophe has been dropped from the name KIRSCH ... From ... The Brooklyn Daily Eagle ~ May 17, *1951*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

Inconclusive Conclusion All things considered, I am currently of the opinion that the bottle in question ... 1.  Was made by the Reed Glass Company (Rochester, New York) in *1942*2.  Was a generic bottle intended for various *fruit flavors* with the flavor indicated on the cap


----------



## westKYdigger (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is some additional info on Kirsch's early history.1910 - Kirsch & Herfel advertising a delivery horse & wagon for sale in the American Bottler.1915 - Incorporated as Kirsch & Herfel1920 - moved from original location & changed name to H. Kirsch & Co. I will post a picture of a green, 24 1/2 oz crown top embossed Kirsch & Herfel on the shoulder with this design (no label) as soon as I can find it.


----------

